# "Devotion" - Original Melody on Casey Burns Folk Flute and Masaru Kohno Guitar



## Paul Roberts (Oct 10, 2020)

*"Devotion" - Original Melody on Casey Burns Folk Flute and Masaru Kohno Guitar*

My friend, flutist Jessica Peterson, composed this beautiful folk-style melody. Our YouTube channel, "Music for Wellbeing," consists of music and nature videos, featuring our original compositions integrated with nature images. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz_hIt7ZypZiyOSWzFyY08g/videos





"Music For Wellbeing" aims to make the life-enhancing benefits of music and nature accessible to as many people as possible. Through a creative intermingling of original music and the beauty of nature, our videos evoke a sense of harmony and integration. We value your ideas about how these videos may be utilized in education, the healing arts, meditation, and any realm that can be supported by a sense of wellbeing.


----------

